# Help needed. White crema on Expresso making it hard to do latte art.



## spiritbear2525 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi there.

I'm new to the Coffee scene, but I'm opening a health cafe soon and want to provide Organic, Fresh coffee.

I wish to hopefully do Latte art at some point, but currently my expresso shots don't look the same as the video's on Youtube.

When I watch "Latte art tutorials" or similar, I always see the Expresso with a thick chocolate colour cream. This is before the steamed milk is added.

When I pull my Expresso Shot, it seems to come out with a white crema on top. This makes it impossible to practice Latte art as the white steamed milk just blends into the white crema.

Does anyone have any advice on this?

I use Lavazza Crema Aroma fresh beans.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Change the beans - not for the sake of latte art - just change em - they are alot better fresher , tastier options to enjoy

What grinder and machine are you using to make the espresso and steam the milk with


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

its espresso not expresso

you should know that before opening up a place serving coffee!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you want to provide fresh coffee - use fresh beans - is there not a local roaster near you ?


----------



## spiritbear2525 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Change the beans - not for the sake of latte art - just change em - they are alot better fresher , tastier options to enjoy
> 
> What grinder and machine are you using to make the espresso and steam the milk with


Currently I'm only using a cheap electric one, and the machine is a Jack Stonehouse 15 Bar Espresso and Cappuccino Coffee Maker Machine.

I thought it might be mainly the bean, do you recommend any particular brand of espresso bean?

Oh, and the Cafe will be using a higher end machine and grinder. The one I have now is just for practice use.

Thanks


----------



## spiritbear2525 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> If you want to provide fresh coffee - use fresh beans - is there not a local roaster near you ?


Not that I know of. I recently moved to Powys, Wales.


----------



## spiritbear2525 (Oct 23, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> its espresso not expresso
> 
> you should know that before opening up a place serving coffee!


Thanks for the spelling lesson.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How much espresso are you pulling & from how much coffee (weights in g would be best).

The longer/more beverage you pull a shot, the paler the crema will be.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> How much espresso are you pulling & from how much coffee (weights in g would be best).
> 
> The longer/more beverage you pull a shot, the paler the crema will be.


Looks like pressurised pf machine


----------



## spiritbear2525 (Oct 23, 2015)

I actually just found a local roaster who's won awards. http://www.footprintcoffee.co.uk/product-category/coffee/

I put 16 of coffee and the shot time seems to be 10 seconds, which is fast. I tamp it properly.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

spiritbear2525 said:


> Currently I'm only using a cheap electric one, and the machine is a Jack Stonehouse 15 Bar Espresso and Cappuccino Coffee Maker Machine.
> 
> I thought it might be mainly the bean, do you recommend any particular brand of espresso bean?
> 
> ...


do you have a grinder at home ? what is it ?

the machines and how they work ( home to whatever is in the cafe - will be really different - from how the shots taste , come out m to the steam power also )


----------



## spiritbear2525 (Oct 23, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> do you have a grinder at home ? what is it ?
> 
> the machines and how they work ( home to whatever is in the cafe - will be really different - from how the shots taste , come out m to the steam power also )


The Grinder i use at home is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Krups-Expert-GVX231-Burr-Coffee-Grinder-/281820959265?hash=item419dd69221:g:aOcAAOSwQPlV~BEw


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok

your machine and grinder are not ideal for making espresso

Your machine probably has a pressurised pf ( how many wholes does it have in the bottom of the basket ? )

this means it desgined to run on pre ground coffee and makes short shots ( 10-15 seconds ) that arent going to be amazingly tasty or also have alot of crema


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

might be easier to make latte art like this


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

spiritbear2525,

With respect, I fear that trying to prepare yourself for using proper equipment in a cafe situation by using the Jack Stonehouse is like preparing for an F1 GrandPrix by driving a Reliant Robin.

Do you have the budget to consider some training to give you a good insight into coffee making / running a cafe?

http://www.liminicoffee.co.uk

HERE is a link to Limini Coffee who do individual / group training /cafe start up courses etc etc. I think there is even some freely available cafe start up advice.

There are of course other options for training.

Good luck with the venture.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ah you guys....you got more patience than me...


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

DavecUK said:


> Ah you guys....you got more patience than me...


Post No 1 did state the obvious if you happened to read between the lines.

Ian


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

spiritbear2525 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I'm new to the Coffee scene, but I'm opening a health cafe soon and want to provide Organic, Fresh coffee.
> 
> ...


Wind up!!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Assuming this is genuine... If you are definately going to be buying a machine and grinder can you not buy it now and practice til you open?

Regarding beans, garraways.co.uk do decent fresh beans at a good price if you buy bulk. Great with milk or as espresso though not generally great as pour over.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

No connection by the way. Just thought I'd give you a cheaper option than the usual suspects to keep overheads down.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

spiritbear2525 said:


> Currently I'm only using a cheap electric one, and the machine is a Jack Stonehouse 15 Bar Espresso and Cappuccino Coffee Maker Machine.
> 
> I thought it might be mainly the bean, do you recommend any particular brand of espresso bean?
> 
> ...


You'll be lucky if you get anything other than a foamy blob with that thing. You'd be better off putting the kettle on and making a nice cup of tea


----------

